# These are some the people we have to thank so that we can continue to vape!



## Paulie (11/3/15)

Hey all,

Here a video on the fight to stop ban on ecigs and who are the active role players in helping vaping in the USA which i think effects us big time!

P.S its long!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

